# How to find out what is causing GPU spikes in idle



## RejZoR (Jul 14, 2016)

I was testing something for avast! Antivirus issue with GTX 1070 on my GTX 980:
https://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=188346.0

However, during this testing, I've noticed a graph in my GPU-Z. While my clocks aren't ramping up, I'm getting 37% GPU spikes in repetitive intervals the entire time. I've killed avast! GUI and the thing kept on going. Which confuses me a bit now, but I have no idea how can I check what process is causing these spikes. Is there a tool that can show per process GPU utilization? For CPU there is bunch of tools including Task Manager, but for GPU, I can't think of any.

Anyone else getting these spikes as well and I can consider them as normal (since 37% is probably calculated from the clock of 135 MHz, but still). Is there a tool that allows per process GPU utilization monitoring? That would be nice for general GPU debugging.


----------



## chaosmassive (Jul 14, 2016)

Process Explorer?


----------



## laszlo (Jul 14, 2016)

you can try gpu shark maybe?:
http://www.geeks3d.com/20110331/download-gpu-caps-viewer-1-11-1-and-gpu-shark-0-4-4/

i never used it so if you give a try let us know if is really worth something


----------



## basco (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## RejZoR (Jul 14, 2016)

GPU Shark did the trick. It gave me list of 3D applications so I focused on those and instantly found out it's GOG Galaxy client doing this! Useful tool, have to use it for avast! as well with that guy. Now I have to report it to GOG...


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 14, 2016)

chaosmassive said:


> Process Explorer?



Yes! Process Explorer does exactly this, per process GPU utilization. You just have to manually add the GPU column. Thanks a ton!


----------

